# TTS Tailpipe Cleaner



## g18cat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi All,

My TTS tailpipes are no longer shiny silver, its the only thing on the car im not 100% happy with and it seems the last person to own the car hasn't; really cleaned them.

I assume there must be a way for me to clean these and restore them back to their once shiny selves, but I just dont know what product will be the best and how best to apply it.

Can anyone suggest anything and give me some tips?

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

solvol autosol, after a good scrub with undiluted wheel cleaner is what I do

you'll probably find the driver's side worse than the other :?


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

Meguires do a cleaner for chrome and ally etc


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

This is how I deal with exhaust [should I be giving my secrets away, well maybe parts of a few]..

Depending on state of exhaust, softly softly approach first..

As stated above:
Autosol on a microfiber.

autosol on wirewool, this usually does the trick..

if not, well that's all I'm going to give away..

I always seal with Megs All Metal Polish..


----------



## g18cat (Nov 27, 2006)

Used the Autosol on the pipes at the weekend, they were disgusting, 30k miles on the clock and I doubt even cleaned once by the last owner - came out like new after about 1.5 hours work on them and a whole tube of autosol used. 100% Worth the time and effort. 8)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Dooka is pritty much hit the nail on the head, but a point of caution, ensure you use "ultrafine" steel wool or you will cause damage :wink:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

How about these little rectangular washing up sponges with the rough edge on one side and the foam on the other? They're supposed to be non scratch and do the trick for me.. albeit with a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

pars_andy said:


> How about these little rectangular washing up sponges with the rough edge on one side and the foam on the other? They're supposed to be non scratch and do the trick for me.. albeit with a bit of elbow grease.


that's exactly what I use withthe undiluted bilberry wheel cleaner first


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I must try some wheel cleaner actually. I've only got muc off tho...I don't think it's very strong.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I use 000 wire wool..


----------



## mayweather (May 3, 2010)

The washing-up sponge with the green ruff side does the trick just fine. Apply Autosol to the ruff side and gently work in. Use a clean cloth to wipe off and repeat till gleaming!! A good half hour to restore back to new (nearly)


----------

